# Mentionable U.P. Rivers



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

I would like to see the moderators place a total ban on the naming of any river (large or small). Anyone who can read the DNR Fishing Guide and read a map should have no problem finding lots of places to fish.
To me, planing/searching/exploring is the first phase of this pursuit that we call fishing and just as enjoyable as the catching phase.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

then whats the purpose of having this forum? makes no sense to this fisherman.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Curt said:


> I would like to see the moderators place a total ban on the naming of any river (large or small). Anyone who can read the DNR Fishing Guide and read a map should have no problem finding lots of places to fish.
> To me, planing/searching/exploring is the first phase of this pursuit that we call fishing and just as enjoyable as the catching phase.


x2.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

...and x3


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Curt said:


> I would like to see the moderators place a total ban on the naming of any river (large or small). Anyone who can read the DNR Fishing Guide and read a map should have no problem finding lots of places to fish.
> To me, planing/searching/exploring is the first phase of this pursuit that we call fishing and just as enjoyable as the catching phase.


x4.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I'm happy that many (most) are unmentionable. We can debate the list of those that are mentionable (Maybe one or two more of those could be removed from the list): The Two-Hearted River, Fox River, Chocolay River, Escanaba River, Ontonagon River, Menominee River, St. Mary's River.

That said, I would imagine that those rivers are pretty close to the list of "larger" rivers that are not a secret - St. Mary's being a prime example. 

The rest are best left off the internet, for their own good. 

Don


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> then whats the purpose of having this forum? makes no sense to this fisherman.


 I'm cool with a pic of the fish. (to know when the bite might be on in one of my spots) and maybe what lure/bait. Other than that I don't want to know where your spots are cause I don't want you in mine. River or lake I think they get enough fishing pressure as it is and they should be left off the internet.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

thats my view point as well..i dont want to name specific areas, but for instance, have a picture of a 9 pound walleye-i caught this in the st marys river in munuscong. pink harness with a crawler. nothing too specific about the spot, but some info none the less..


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

Was it not you this winter that asked about every area on that bay... Specific area names, as well as what was being caught there and on what...? seems to me like you were always very specific...




Fowlersduckhunter said:


> thats my view point as well..i dont want to name specific areas, but for instance, have a picture of a 9 pound walleye-i caught this in the st marys river in munuscong. pink harness with a crawler. nothing too specific about the spot, but some info none the less..


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> thats my view point as well..i dont want to name specific areas, but for instance, have a picture of a 9 pound walleye-i caught this in the st marys river in munuscong. pink harness with a crawler. nothing too specific about the spot, but some info none the less..


You just did? Thats more info than should be on the web IMO 

If It were me I'd say, 
I caught 9 pound river walleye on a pink harness with a crawler. maybe the water clarity and why pink was a hot color. or the time of the day. not to hard


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

U.P.Nate said:


> You just did? Thats more info than should be on the web IMO
> 
> If It were me I'd say,
> I caught 9 pound river walleye on a pink harness with a crawler. maybe the water clarity and why pink was a hot color. or the time of the day,



Agreed! Fowlers... go to your public profile and look up every post or thread you have... everyone is nearly labeled with a SPECIFIC SPOT! and then you ask whats the report and WHERE! and WHAT DID YOU USE... dont be a hypocrite...


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> thats my view point as well..i dont want to name specific areas, but for instance, have a picture of a 9 pound walleye-i caught this in the st marys river in munuscong. pink harness with a crawler. nothing too specific about the spot, but some info none the less..


 Why would you even want to be specific about something like that? You're just shooting yourself in the foot by giving out specific info. If you want to brag about a fish, you can do it in a far more general way.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

U.P.Nate said:


> I'm cool with a pic of the fish. (to know when the bite might be on in one of my spots) and maybe what lure/bait. Other than that I don't want to know where your spots are cause I don't want you in mine. River or lake I think they get enough fishing pressure as it is and they should be left off the internet.


I agree, and I think it's literally disgusting you'll go out and find people that fishing that were led there by a map from a "friend". However, and PLEASE don't take this wrong way, but some of us spend hours upon hours and hundreds of dollars on trying to fish certain rivers, the least people could do is at least guide is in the direction of let's say, a parking spot, a hotel, a bait store, and even a recommended stretch of river. No, I do NOT want to hear "hit the hole 40 feet from Smith street".... I want to hear "there's a 5 mile stretch I'd recommend you observe, practice, and dream about. I just want to know that, if I'm driving 8 hours to fish, that somebody would at least give me 2% of their advice. The rest I can work with, and teach myself.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

jm77 said:


> Why would you even want to be specific about something like that? You're just shooting yourself in the foot by giving out specific info. If you want to brag about a fish, you can do it in a far more general way.


 Because Combat fishing and telling every body on the internet how to wipe out the population of walleye on the st. marys is cool! duh. He obviously doesn't understand how many people use this web site.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Steve_D said:


> I agree, and I think it's literally disgusting you'll go out and find people that fishing that were led there by a map from a "friend". However, and PLEASE don't take this wrong way, but some of us spend hours upon hours and hundreds of dollars on trying to fish certain rivers, the least people could do is at least guide is in the direction of let's say, a parking spot, a hotel, a bait store, and even a recommended stretch of river. No, I do NOT want to hear "hit the hole 40 feet from Smith street".... I want to hear "there's a 5 mile stretch I'd recommend you observe, practice, and dream about. I just want to know that, if I'm driving 8 hours to fish, that somebody would at least give me 2% of their advice. The rest I can work with, and teach myself.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If you spend hours upon hours and pay hundreds of hundreds of dollars and want a parking spot, a bait store and a hotel why wouldn't you just cut the crap and go threw a local guide and get everything you want at a reasonable price if you know where to look. nobody owes you 2% of their advice just because you spent 8 hrs driveing. you would be recording down for the whole world that types "XXX river" into google that "5 mile stretch" is a good stretch to fish so BAM thats where everyone is going to start pokeing around when looking for a spot

anything like that should be left for pm's


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

X5 Why not talk to the guys at Mackinac Bridge and have them put your fishing hole on their welcome sign? It should be I caught a 9 pound walleye in the EUP period no more info and some pictures that I have seen posted on this and other sites reveal locations too. It might be the color of the water, background. a sign, so be careful when you post pictures.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

X 6



Steve_D said:


> the least people could do is at least guide is in the direction of let's say, a parking spot, a hotel, a bait store, and even a recommended stretch of river. No, I do NOT want to hear "hit the hole 40 feet from Smith street".... I want to hear "there's a 5 mile stretch I'd recommend you observe, practice, and dream about.


 Steve D, do you realize how many holes are in a 5 mile stretch of a typical UP stream? Way less than most streams downstate, and much harder to discover/get to. And maybe, just maybe, I have no idea who the hell you are and don't want you(or anyone else) in stretches of river right in my back yard. I have been up here a very short time, and have had to work for every one of my spots. By my back yard, I mean within two hours, so don't think I'm right on top of the streams...


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

I was not stating that i HAD caught a 9 pound walleye out of Munuscong Bay. I was saying, and if you re-read the reply i believe it says, for example. theoretically. to the people who think munuscongs too specific a spot...its a 35 square mile bay, 7 long, 5 wide, not including several other bays on it. your correct, i do not understand how some people use this site. some of you wish to have it so we cannot name rivers, therefore being unable to give a fishing report for the area. some wish to have specifics taken out. others, who knows what. I use this site as an informative source. to connect to other fisherman. true, i have been fishing munuscong for a while now, and asked quite a few questions regarding it this winter. several spots out there i had never heard of. these are the ones i asked about. this was a bad winter there. poor ice and absolutely terrible fishing all winter plauged the bay. this is why so many questions were asked.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

U.P.Nate said:


> Because Combat fishing and telling every body on the internet how to wipe out the population of walleye on the st. marys is cool! duh. He obviously doesn't understand how many people use this web site.


Gotta be one of the funniest post. Wipe out the st marys eye populations?

Heck the internet has been around for a long time now. Detroit, Saginaw, grand river, erie and all have thousands of people fishing and its still going strong. There's outtings, daily reports and all kinds of videos and info on how to fish eyes. 

The st marys is a very large and long stretch of river. I doubt it could ever be over fished as long as people follow the rules and nets stay off of it. But at least it fits into the topics allowed to be posted on.

Also if one can't ever ask a question or name a river. How is he or she supposed to be able to ask for a pm? Some of you are making it near impossible for even that. If no one was ever allowed to ask "hey I wanna fish the said river and would like some help in form of pms that'd be great" what's the point of even having a forum for discussions? Just so you can post pics and stoke an ego?



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

That's why I don't fish. The threads here are just like in the Deer sections. :lol:


----------

